# Ajuda



## luazinha (20 Jan 2014 às 11:01)

Bom dia ! 
Será que alguém me pode ajudar !!!!!
Preciso que alguém me ajude!
Preciso dos dados da humidade relativa do ar e do vento para a Serra do Pilar, para a época de 1981-2010 dados provisórios e de 1971-2000, alguém me pode dizer como aceder aos dados do IPMA, uma vez que só consigo os da temperatura e da precipitação. 
Obrigado


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2014 às 11:25)

Boas

Este site tem dados da humidade e vento da Serra do Pilar, 1959 -1988, talvez ajude alguma coisa. 

 http://agricultura.isa.utl.pt/agribase_temp/solos/default.asp


----------

